# Solo Piano...For Contrast



## ricz (Oct 17, 2015)

No epicness here.

A little Tiersenesque, I suppose...

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

Enjoy!
Ric


----------



## matolen (Oct 17, 2015)

That was really nice! Thanks for posting it, Ric. I love a meditative piano piece.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 18, 2015)

beautiful piece Ric i loved it. i thought at times you were a little heavy on the dynamics in the treble clef when you really didn't need to be. the piece tells a beautiful story without having to force it with fortissimo. thank you for posting


----------



## ricz (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for listening, guys! Danny, I tend to agree with you. While I actually play the real piano, I'm still learning how to translate that into VSTs until I can get a halfway decent recording setup going.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Oct 19, 2015)

The piece sets a nice mood and is well done Ric. I don't totally agree with Danny in that the right hand dynamics don't seem to be out of balance with the left but the "heavy" moments he was referring to seemed to be in both hands to me, maybe pull back a bit on the last half of the piece since this really isn't written to be a dynamic showpiece.

Since the left hand is basically a "George Winston" type ostinato through out, you want the right hand to carry out the lyric melody which you did, IMO, very well.
Enjoyed! Cass


----------



## ricz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for listening, Cass. I appreciate the commentary very much.


----------

